# Davis Vantage Vue



## StormCT (16 Nov 2012 às 10:46)

Bom dia a todos, gostaria de adquirir uma Davis Vantage Vue, já que a minha Watson W-8681 deixou de funcionar à uns meses e queria fazer o upgrade para algo mais fiavel. Alguem sabe onde encontro os preços mais em conta aqui na europa?

Obrigado


----------



## Sanxito (16 Nov 2012 às 12:43)

Bom dia.
Eu comprei uma Vue no inicio deste ano, mas que havia sido encomendada em Novembro de 2011. Tiveram muita dificuldade em responder ás encomendas, daí o atraso. No entanto fiquei contente com o serviço da empresa.
Dá uma vista de olhos no site.  http://www.nautic21.com/
É uma excelente opção.
Abraço


----------



## StormCT (16 Nov 2012 às 14:30)

Obrigado  Sanxito! tenho andado a manhã à procura e encontrei um site alemão cujo preço final, ja com iva e portes fica em 388 euros, ainda não vi nada mais barato e estou a ver que na Nautic21 ronda os	474€.. Não sei se é de "arriscar" pela alemanha...

Obrigado


----------



## geoair.pt (17 Nov 2012 às 23:19)

Que site alemão é esse?
Tens algumas opções na europa, procura neste tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...logica-escolha-compra-lojas-duvidas-1440.html


----------



## StormCT (19 Nov 2012 às 19:07)

Boa tarde, o site mais barato que encontrei , despois de uma busca exaustiva, foi o http://www.wetterladen24.de/ 
Já encomendei hoje a estação por 388 euros e já a enviaram hoje pela DHL. Estimam que chegue dentro de 48 horas  Foi tudo muito rápido. Só falta ver se vem uma estação ou um tijolo dentro de um caixote


----------



## StormCT (27 Nov 2012 às 23:07)

Já chegou a estação e já está montada numa torre.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Nov 2012 às 00:51)

Boas stormCT.
Os meus parabéns pela tua compra. Pelo que dizes foi um risco já que não tinhas referências nenhumas da empresa. Boa sorte e bons registos. Diverte-te


----------



## NunoBrito (28 Nov 2012 às 04:46)

A minha davis veio de Espanha.

Garantia, rápidos e sinceros.

http://www.nautic21.com/product_info.php?products_id=708 

Boa Aquisição

Podes ver a estação em http://meteoglobal.meteo.pt/estacoes-meteorologicas/estacao-meteorologica-de-parede


----------

